# 30 & 10 gallon tank



## Roel (Sep 13, 2021)

I have a 30 gallon tank ( canopy with light included) that I would like to trade for 20 gallon long ( must have glass cover ). I only use it to cycle water only 2 days before water change. Then after water change it stays empty. I can also include a 10 gallon tank that is only used for 2 months.


----------



## Nix bass man (Jun 5, 2021)

Roel said:


> I have a 30 gallon tank ( canopy with light included) that I would like to trade for 20 gallon long ( must have glass cover ). I only use it to cycle water only 2 days before water change. Then after water change it stays empty. I can also include a 10 gallon tank that is only used for 2 months.
> 
> View attachment 186080


price ?


----------

